# Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt



## Maximoto (16. Okt. 2013)

Schönen guten Tag liebe Teichfreunde,

nachdem ich schon seit längerer Zeit mitlese und auch schon aktiv am Teichforum teilnehme, wollte nun auch endlich mal mein Teichprojekt vorstellen. 

Erstmal nochmal kurz zur Person: 
Ich heiße Maximilian, bin 22 Jahre jung, Student und komme aus dem schönen Unna in NRW. 
Wir hatten schon einige Jahre einen Miniteich auf der Terrasse mit ein paar Pflanzen und - ja ich weiß mittlerweile, dass das nicht artgerecht war, doch deswegen kam ja auch der Neubau - ein paar Goldfischen.
Dann gegen Mitte diesen Jahres kam mir die Idee, beim säubern des Teiches, dass etwas Größeres her muss.

Ja und dann gings nach längeren Gesprächen mit meinen Eltern (da ich noch bei meinen Eltern lebe), viel Recherche im Internet und Gesprächen mit Bekannten, die selbst einen Teich besitzen auch eigentlich schon los.

Die Stelle an der der neue Teich soll war sehr schnell bestimmt, direkt vorne an die Terrasse, damit man auch viel von den Fischen sieht.
Dann fing es zunächst damit an, dass ich sämtliche Bäume pfällen und die Hecke dahinter kürzen musste. Ich sag euch, die Wurzeln haben mich bald umgebracht.
Danach wurde die ungefähre Größe des Teiches mit einem Schlauch abgelegt und nun ging es auch schon ans Graben. Hier habe ich mich wieder über die vielen Wurzeln gefreut, das war echt ein Segen. Doch davon habe ich mich natürlich nicht unterkriegen lassen. 

Beim Graben bin ich auf das nächste große Problem gestoßen: Bei einer Tiefe von etwa 80cm kam mir eine Betonplatte entgegen. Was für einen Zweck die mal erfüllt hat, kann ich mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. 
Zum Glück ging die Betonplatte nicht über die gesamte Grundfläche, doch dadurch ist meine tiefste Stelle von ca. 1m Tiefe jetzt "nur" etwa 2m x 1,5m.

Nachdem das Loch ausgehoben war ging es an die genaue Modellierung der einzelnen Zonen, was durch die vielen Wurzeln oftmals sehr nervenaufreibend wurde.
Nachdem dann die einzelnen Stufen fertig modelliert waren, trat ein Problem auf über das ich vorher als Neuling natürlich gar nicht nachgedacht habe. Meine flachste Stelle habe ich natürlich komplett waagerecht angelegt, wodurch natürlich kein Substrat der Welt hier liegen bleiben würde. Dann lange rumüberlegt mit meinem Vater und zu dem Schluss gekommen eine Art "Mauer" am Rand der Zone zu errichten. Ich weiß, ist wahrscheinlich nicht die beste Lösung und im Nachhinein würde mir das auch gar nicht erst passieren. 

Nachdem die Mauer dann fertig war, kam das Vlies und die Folie rein, das ging zum Glück recht schnell, wodurch dann am selben Tag noch Wasser komplett eingelassen werden konnte und auch schon die ersten Pflanzen umziehen konnten.
Der erste Kies wurde auch schon eingebracht, wodurch die Sicht seitdem natürlich gleich Null war.
Nachdem dann noch das Substrat (in meinem Fall normaler Spielsand) eingefüllt wurde, konnte man gar nichts mehr erkennen.
Ein paar Tage später habe ich dann alle restlichen Pflanzen eingesetzt und dann war erstmal Schluss für mich!

Zwei Wochen Urlaub! 

Nachdem ich wiederkam stand auf einmal ein "Filter" am Teich über den ich in einem anderen Thema auch schon berichtet habe. Ja lange Rede kurzer Sinn, der Filter wurde schnell durch einen VLCVF ersetzt bzw. verbessert.

[kurzer Exkurs zu dem VLCVF - ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass der soooo gut funktioniert. mit einer 2500L Pumpe habe ich den Teich innerhalb von 5-7 Tagen glasklar bekommen, wirklich eine super Sache]

Zudem wurde noch Kies eingebracht, ich weiß das gefällt nicht jedem, doch mir schon. 

Dann wurde noch ein tschechischer Luftheber gebaut mit dem ich auch wirklich mehr als zufrieden bin und dort ein neuer VLCVF angeschlossen.

Zur Technik muss ich sagen, dass das alles erst noch provisorisch ist, da ich nächstes Jahr einen Pflanzenfilter/Bodenfilter (bin mir noch nciht ganz sicher, welches System ich verwenden werde) bauen möchte und dadurch jetzt nichts großes mehr anfangen wollte.

Jetzt letzte Woche wurde noch der letzte Baum direkt neben dem Teich "gepfällt".

Insgesamt ist noch gesagt, dass das ganze Projekt jetzt leider schon in den fünften Monat geht, da ich studiere und in einer sehr langen Klausurenphase gesteckt habe. Doch trotzdem wollte ich alles in Eigenregie machen und dadurch gab es zwischendurch immer wieder Verzögerungen. Das Loch war z.B. knapp 4-5 Wochen in unserem Garten bis dann doch endlich mal die Folie reinkam und es weitergehen konnte.
Das hat wirklich viele Nerven gekostet, da es wirklich sehr unangenehm ist, wenn eigentlich die Arbeit im Garten ruft, doch man leider nicht die Zeit hat. Aber wem sag ich das, da bin ich definitiv nicht der Einzige.

Ich bin noch nicht ganz fertig mit dem Teichbau für dieses Jahr, doch es sind nur noch wenige Arbeitstage, bis dann der Winter kommen kann.
Achja und was ich noch fast vergessen hätte, jetzt sind insgesamt 18 Goldfische, Sarasa und Schubukin jeder Größe bis 15cm im Teich. 

Also jetzt bin ich dann auch erstmal fertig. Entschuldigt mir den langen Text, doch ich wollte gerne alles in einem Beitrag verfassen. 

P.S.: Wenn ich irgendwann mal weiß, wie ich die Bilder direkt in das Thema integrieren kann, werde ich das in Zukunft bestimmt auch tun. 
Ansonsten könnte ihr alle Bilder auch in meinem Album finden oder halt hier drunter.


----------



## Maximoto (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Hier folgen dann jetzt noch die restlichen drei Bilder, um den jetztigen Baufortschritt zu zeigen. 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen und ich bin für jede Kritik offen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Moin Max,
willkommen im Forum und vielen Dank für Deine detaillierte Bau-Doku.
Im nächsten Jahr müssen noch Pflanzen her 
Den Zaun hinter'm Teich.. willst Du den noch bepflanzen?
Und das "Baum-Skelett" ... da würde ich mir eine tolle Kletterrose ransetzen,
ist natürlich Geschmacksache


----------



## lotta (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Hallo Maximilian,
 klasse Arbeit, hast du da geleistet.
Vielen Dank, für deine nette Doku.
Wenn im nächsten Frühjahr die Pflanzen erstal richtig durchstarten, 
wird das sicher ine besonders hübsche Ruheoase, für die ganze Familie werden.
Ich wünsche dir viel Geduld 
und weiterhin ein gutes Durchhaltevermögen.


----------



## Maximoto (16. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Vielen Dank für euer Lob, das freut mich wirklich sehr, das Ganze ist natürlich noch nicht fertig, aber ich bin schon relativ weit gekommen für dieses Jahr.  

@Eva-Maria: Was mit dem Zaun passiert weiß ich noch nicht so ganz genau, habe überlegt den irgendwie zu verkleiden. Mal schauen. Ja und mit dem Baumskelett - da soll im Frühjahr eventuell noch eine Holzterrasse hin und der Baumstamm soll dann eventuell ein Tischbein werden, doch da ich jetzt die genaue Höhe noch nicht abschätzen kann, habe ich den noch noch abgesägt. 
Ja und Pflanzen kommen auf jeden Fall noch welche rein, doch jetzt ist da ja nicht mehr so ganz die Zeit für und man bekommt ja auch jetzt noch schlecht welche.

@lotta: Das mit den Pflanzen denke ich auch, kommen halt noch welche dazu.


----------



## Eva-Maria (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Moin Max,
den Zaun könntest Du sehr schön mit einer wüchsigen Clematis bestücken,
da gibt es welche, die herrlich lange blühen, in vielen, verschiedenen Arten und Farben.
Schau mal im WWW, es gibt über 600 verschiedene Sorten.
Vll. ist das ja was für Dich/euch....


----------



## Maximoto (17. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Danke für die Info, werde mir das bei Gelegenheit mal angucken. 

Muss halt generell mal schauen, weil an die linke Seite hinter das Baumskelett der PF/BF soll. Über eine Länge von 4-5 Meter am Zaun entlang, deswegen bleibt eh nicht mehr so viel übrig, aber das werde ich schon irgendwie verschönert bekommen.


----------



## Maximoto (3. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Hab jetzt schon etwas länger nichts mehr von mir hören lassen, das möchte ich jetzt nachholen. 

Habe jetzt übers Wochenende den Teich "fertigstellen" können. Also zumindest fertig für dieses Jahr und mit der gesamten vorläufigen Randgestaltung.
Zunächst habe ich an dem letzten sichtbaren Stück der Teichfolie noch die Rasenkantsteine gesetzt, noch etwas Erde unterhalb der Folie entfernt und dann den letzten Kies eingebracht.
Insgesamt sind jetzt etwa 1,5 - 2 Tonnen Kies im und am Teich, alles eigenhändig in einem 20L Mörteleimer gewaschen. 
Was für eine mühselige Arbeit, das sag ich euch! 
Zuletzt habe ich dann die Teichfolie etwas unter der oberen Kante von den Randsteinen abgeschnitten, damit ich eine vernünftige Kapillarsperre habe.

Bin sehr froh, dass ich das Projekt jetzt endlich abschließen konnte. Es macht ja Spaß am Teich zu arbeiten und auch Fortschritte zu erkennen, aber mit der Zeit möchte man ja auch mal fertig werden. 

Ich weiß, es ist jetzt wirklich sehr viel Kies um den Teich, aber uns gefällt das sehr gut, auch wenn es sehr mühselig war den ganzen Kies zu waschen.

Dann noch einen schönen Sonntag und ich würde mich über ein wenig Feedback sehr freuen. Bin für jegliche Art von Kritik offen.


----------



## Maximoto (11. Nov. 2013)

*AW: Nach langer Zeit auch mal mein Teichprojekt*

Schönen guten Abend,
heute habe ich den Teich dann auch endlich winterfest gemacht. Heute Nacht gab es den ersten Frost bei uns in Unna.
Habe den Luftheber aus dem Teich genommen, ist mir doch am sichersten, wird im Winter eh nicht laufen und dachte mir dann, dass ich den ja auch rausnehmen kann. Wer weiß was das Eis damit anstellt?! 
Die letzten Pflanzen wurden auch runtergeschnitten.
Jetzt kann der Winter kommen, ich bin vorbereitet! 

Dann noch einen schönen Abend.


----------



## Maximoto (22. Apr. 2014)

Hab mich in diesem Thema lange nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, aber bei mir am Teich ist auch nicht viel passiert seit dem letzten Post.

Jetzt bin ich aber im ersten Frühling mit meinem Teich und erkenne die ersten Probleme.
Ich habe leider bei der Planung nicht so richtig an vernünftiges Substrat am Boden gedacht, dort liegt nur der Kies, allerdings relativ grob mit knapp 2-4cm. Wird daher mit Unterwasserbepflanzung bei mir recht schwierig.

Ich habe daher eine Frage:
Wie bekomme ich nachträglich am besten Substrat auf den Boden ohne Wasser ablassen zu müssen und direkt wieder das Wasser total zu versauen. Als Substrat hat sich bei mir im Teich ganz normaler Quarzsand bewährt.

Wäre über ein paar Ideen und Vorschläge sehr dankbar.


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Apr. 2014)

Hallo Maximilian,

wenn Du Sand reinschüttest in den Teich ist zwar erstmal alles aufgewühlt, aber der Sand setzt sich relativ schnell ab und Du hast wieder ein sauberes Wasser. 
Idealerweiße gehört als Pflanzsubstrat ein guter Lehmboden, dort wachsen die Pflanzen am besten drin, habe ich aus eigener Erfahrung gemerkt. Auf den Lehm habe ich damals eine ca. 5cm dicke Sandschicht aufgetragen, mittlererweile ist alles bewachsen.

Ich würde es erstmal mit dem Sand probieren!

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Maximoto (22. Mai 2014)

Ich wollte mal ein kleines Update bringen 

Bin ja gerade im Filterbau - geplant ist ein Pflanzenfilter, bei dem die Pflanzen von unten durchströmt werden und das Wasser oben wieder in Richtung Teich ausströmt.

Das erste Bild zeigt die Gesamtsituation neben dem Teich. Habe bereits die Tonne, wo sehr wahrscheinlich Filtermatten reinkommen sollen, bereits eingegraben. Das kann man auf dem zweiten Foto sehen.
Die nächsten Fotos zeigen den Baufortschritt. Also, wie oben bereits erwähnt, möchte ich das Wasser über einen Überlauf in die Tonne fließen lassen, wo sich dann sehr wahrscheinlich Filtermatten befinden. Von dort aus wird in den Pflanzenfilter gepumpt, wo das Wasser durch ein Drainagerohr durch den Sand/Kies und die Pflanzen gedrückt wird. Am anderen Ende des Filters wird das Wasser dann per Schwerkraft wieder in den Teich geleitet.
Der Filter wird im Ganzen 4,50m x 1m x 0,5m und wird etwa 20-30cm über der Wasseroberfläche des Teiches enden.
Auf dem letzten Bild kann man auch schon die Pflanzen sehen, die in den Filter kommen sollen (habe ich jetzt schon von einem Bekannten bekommen) - es handelt sich in diesem Fall um __ Schilf und __ Iris, geplant ist auch noch __ Rohrkolben.

So das wars dann auch zunächst, ich würde mich über jeden Beitrag sehr freuen. 

P.S.: Auf einem Bild kann man die Krebsscheren sehen, die ich von @Eva-Maria bekommen habe, die haben sich prächtig eingelebt.  Auch hier nochmal vielen Dank.


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Mai 2014)

moin Max,
klasse... weiter so!
Es freut mich, dass die Krebsscheren die Reise so gut überstanden haben.
Sie schauen klasse aus in Deinem Teich!


----------



## Maximoto (22. Mai 2014)

Das Bild ist leider nicht ganz aktuell, werde das Wochenende noch ein Neues von den Krebsscheren hochladen.


----------



## Maximoto (25. Mai 2014)

Ich habe das schöne Wetter am Wochenende genutzt und habe an meinem Filter weitergebaut.
Mittlerweile sind die Wände dran und ich habe den Boden auch so weit vorbereitet.
Habe mir gedacht den Boden zur Mitte hin etwas tiefer zu machen, damit das Drainagerohr etwas tiefer liegt und das Wasser dadurch größtenteils nach oben ausströmt und nicht so viel zur Seite. Bzw. das Wasser wird dann durch den V-förmigen Boden nach außen und oben geleitet.
Mehr habe ich jetzt leider noch nicht geschafft, wollte heute eigentlich noch die Folie reinmachen, aber durch meinen Sport war ich dann doch leider nicht mehr dazu in der Lage 

 Zu den Bildern:
Auf den ersten beiden Bildern kann man die "Kiste" schonmal ganz gut erkennen.
Das dritte Bild stellt die Situation im Filter dar. Ich hoffe man kann den V-förmigen Boden auf diesem Foto erkennen.
Das letzte Bild zeigt die Gesamtsituation mit dem Teich im Hintergrund.

Über jede Kritik würde ich mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Olli.P (26. Mai 2014)

Hi Maximilian,

wie willst du das Holz vor Feuchtigkeit schützen? 

Das wird dir über kurz oder lang weg gammeln..................


----------



## Maximoto (26. Mai 2014)

Da habe ich, wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin noch nicht nachgedacht.
Das wird von außen auch noch mit Terrassendielen verkleidet, weil davor wird noch eine Terrasse entstehen und das soll dann ins Gesamtbild passen.
Die Kanthölzer sind auch kesseldruckimprägniert, nur halt die OSB-Platten nicht.
Hatte irgendwie gedacht, dass die Platten durch die Verkleidung der Feuchtigkeit ja nicht direkt ausgesetzt sind.


----------



## Maximoto (26. Mai 2014)

Hab mir da nochmal ein paar Gedanken zu gemacht und bin auf den Schluss gekommen, dass das Holz irgendwie versiegelt werden muss.
Was denkt ihr, was da die beste Lösung sein könnte?
Einfach normalen Holzschutz auftragen oder doch irgendwie anders?


----------



## krallowa (27. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen,

so wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist hast du OSB-Platten genommen.
Da sie direkt auf Mutterboden stehen, werden sie am Anfang aufquellen und dann anfangen zu gammeln.
Du solltest zumindest versuchen, den direkten Erdkontakt zu vermeiden und dann ordentlich Holzschutz drauf.
So kann das Holz in Trockenzeiten wieder komplett abtrocknen.


----------



## Maximoto (27. Mai 2014)

Ja wollte mich dann jetzt die Tage erstmal um den Holzschutz kümmern. 
Da hab ich mal wieder zu euphorisch in den Bau gestürtzt und mir darum keine Gedanken gemacht. 

Werde dann denke ich zunächst die Platten vor der Erde schützen und dann irgendwas für den Holzschutz tun.


----------



## muh.gp (27. Mai 2014)

Du kannst die Platten in dem Bereich an dem sie mit Erde in Kontakt kommen auch mit Resten von Teichfolie (falls vorhanden, wenn nicht einfach ein paar Meter kaufen) schützen. 

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Maximoto (13. Juni 2014)

Habe mich jetzt um den Schutz der Platten gekümmert. Habe die Platten in Dachpappe eingepackt (hatten wir noch übrig). Ich denke das sollte zum Schutz reichen.

Nun stellen sich mir aber wieder neue Fragen.

Ich hatte ja eigentlich vor in die 300L Tonne Filtermatten zu machen, doch irgendwie bin ich damit nicht zufrieden. 
Dass ich eine vernünftige Vorfilterung brauche ist mir bewusst.
Eine andere Alternative wäre ein Siebfilter, doch das Problem ist der Höhenunterschied.
Geplant war einen Ablauf vom Teich (mit 100er Flansch) zu machen und mit Schwerkraft in die Tonne zu gehen und von dort dann in den Pflanzenfilter zu pumpen (Höhenunterschied etwa 30cm).
Wenn ich jetzt einen Siebfilter installiere, dann muss ich ja zwangsläufig in den Filter pumpen und der müsste dann über dem Pflanzenfilter stehen und von dort aus dann per Schwerkraft weiterzumachen.
Gibt es eventuell eine Alternative, um auch per Schwerkraft in den Siebfilter zu gehen?

Vielleicht wäre ja auch doch die einfachste Lösung eine ganz normale Pumpe in den Teich zu werfen und das Wasser da direkt rauspumpen, doch eigentlich bin ich gegen Technik im Teich. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da eventuell ein wenig weiterhelfen.

Grüße,
Maximilian


----------



## troll20 (13. Juni 2014)

Such mal nach einem US3 oder Ultrasieve3
z.B. http://www.ebay.de/itm/like/2611966...MENTS_IN_HLP:true&hlpht=true&ops=true&viphx=1

den könntest du an Stelle der Tonne setze bzw in diese und danach in dein Filter Pumpen.

LG René


----------



## Maximoto (15. Juni 2014)

Hi René,

danke für deine Antwort.
Kannte den Ultrasieve III bereits, aber hab mich jetzt nochmal richtig darüber informiert.
Ich denke so ein Filter ist auch in Eigenbauweise zu realisieren, doch stellt sich mir nur eine entscheidende Frage.
Wenn der Filter ja in Schwerkraft betrieben wird, dann ist ja Wasserniveau im Filter = dem Teichniveau.
Doch auf welcher Seite vom Sieb wäre dann bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe das Wasserniveau?

Also ich hoffe die Frage ist verständlich, weil wenn ich jetzt die Pumpe dann am Ende vom Filter dranmachen und die einschalte, wird ja dann theoretisch das Wasser aus dem Filter "gezogen" und über das Sieb kann dann neues Wasser nachlaufen oder hab ich das falsch verstanden?

Also müsste ja dann theoretisch der Filter so tief gesetzt werden, dass bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe der gesamte Filter geflutet ist oder nicht?

Grüße,
Maximilian


----------



## troll20 (15. Juni 2014)

Moin Maximilian, 

grundsätzlich hättest du Recht,  nur ist da im Filter noch ein Schwimmer gesteuertes Ventil welches den Zufluss schließt damit der Wasserstand nicht über das Sieb geht.
Bis jetzt hab ich da auch noch nichts negatives vom US3 gehört in Richtung Problemen,  was man von billig Anbietern nicht behaupten kann. 

LG Rene


----------



## Maximoto (15. Juni 2014)

Achso ja gut, dann verstehe ich das Prinzip des Skimmers jetzt auch. 
Das ist natürlich dann ne Preissache, wenn ich sehe, dass man für einen US3 800€ aufwärts ausgeben muss (hab ich eben bei google kurz gesehen).

Ist sowas in der Art nicht auch als Selbstbau realisierbar? 
Mir fällt da spontan nur ein Zugschieber zu ein, um den Zufluss dann manuell zu stoppen.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
einen schönen Teich hast Du da, und auch eine gute Doku !
Deine Idee, die Pumpe ans Ende der "Filterkette" zu stellen, finde ich gut. Die einzige andere Alternative wäre statt des "Pflanzenfilters" ein Filtergraben. Der hätte dann ausreichend Höhe für den SiFi, und die Tonne müsste noch ein paar cm tiefer in die Erde. 
Wo ist denn das Problem, wenn beim Abstellen der Pumpe der Filter geflutet ist ? Ich würde einen Selbstbau-SiFi angehen, das war auch mein erster Vorfilter. 
Meine Erfahrungen beim SiFi waren nicht die besten hinsichtlich einer Einlaufregelung. Ich würde dafür nicht zuviel Zeit investieren.
Letzten Endes habe ich festgestellt, dass ich die Schmutzkammer öfter leeren muss, als den Durchfluss durch geänderte Wasserstände nachzuregulieren. Wenn es im Sommer heiß ist, und ein wenig Wind weht, dann kommen deutlich mehr Algen in den SiFi 'rein, und man kann fast täglich reinigen. Unterm Strich habe ich seitdem gelernt, dem Teich ein konstantes Niveau zu geben, was auch dem Pflanzenwachstum hinsichtlich "Aussehen" zu gute kommt. Damit braucht man dann auch keine Durchflussregelung im SiFi mehr.


----------



## citty2904 (15. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maximilian,

Welche Lebensdauer peilst du denn an mit den OSB Platten?
Ich würde die Konstruktion auf Siebdruckplatte oder ZSP ( zementgebundene Spanplatte) umändern.
Geringe Mehrkosten und 5-fache Lebensdauer!

Gruß Christian


----------



## Maximoto (16. Juni 2014)

@RKurzhals
Danke für deine ausführliche Antwort. 
Also meinst du, dass es nicht so tragisch ist, wenn der Filter geflutet wäre bei ausgeschalteter Pumpe?
Hab da halt noch keine Erfahrung mit.
Funktioniert das denn dann einwandfrei, dass bei angeschalteter Pumpe das Wasser aus dem Filter "gezogen" wid und dann erst neues Wasser nachfließt?
Das hat wahrscheinlich auch mit der Stärke der Pumpe zu tun und mit dem Druck, der vom Teich kommt. 

@citty2904
Auch dir vielen Dank für die Antwort. 
Die Konstruktion ist jetzt leider nicht mehr zu ändern.
Wenn das jetzt erstmal ein paar Jahre hält, dann bin ich zunächst zufrieden.


----------



## RKurzhals (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
so lange die "Oberkante" Siebfilter nicht unterhalb Teichniveau ist (geht eigentlich kaum), kann bei Pumpenausfall nichts passieren. Damit die Pumpe den SiFi "leersaugt", muss man den Zulauf entsprechend einstellen. Bei mir reichte die Reduktion durch meine beiden 63er Kugelhähne (die waren beide voll offen). Den SiFi hatte ich mit "Oberkante Wehr" etwa 10 cm unterhalb Teichniveau stehen. An dieser Höhe habe ich gebastelt, um die Förderhöhe für die Pumpe klein zu halten. Das ging recht einfach, weil der SiFi auf einem eigenen Gestell (mit eigener Höhe) stand, da er nicht so hoch wie die Tonnen dahinter ist.


----------



## mitch (19. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maximilian,

hast du auch schon mal an den Winter gedacht, dein Pflanzfilter wird dann wohl ganz durchfrieren, ob das dann so gut ist. 
Die OSB platten solltest du mit Styrodur o.ä. isolieren.


----------



## Maximoto (24. Juni 2014)

Danke für den Tip mit der Isolierung, werde ich wohl dann am Ende noch von außen verkleiden.

Jetzt habe ich mich für den Siebfilter entschieden.
Die dazugehörige Kiste (60 x 40 x 40) ist heute bereits angekommen, habe ich im bekannten Online-Auktionshaus erstanden. Dazu habe ich noch ein 250er Sieb bestellt, das ist aber leider noch nicht eingetroffen.

Nun habe ich dazu aber eine Frage: Ich habe noch 3mm Plexiglas hier liegen und würde das gerne für die Innenabtrennung benutzen. Ist das wohl stark genug oder sollte ich da eher nach etwas anderem gucken?

Desweiteren habe ich noch eine Frage zu der grundsätzlichen Verrohung: Ich hatte vor vom Teich zum Siebfilter auf DN100 zu gehen, dann auch mit DN100 vom Siebfilter in die 100er Drainage im Pflanzenfilter und dann mit 75 aus dem Filter wieder in den Teich.
Nun meinte ein Bekannter zu mir, der selbst einen Koizeich besitzt: "100 ist doch bei deiner Teichgröße viel zu viel, höchstens 75 reicht voll und ganz aus!" 
Was sagt ihr zu der Rohrgröße?

So, jetzt reichts aber auch erstmal!


----------



## RKurzhals (24. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
3 mm Plexiglas verbiegen sich nicht schlimmer als die Kiste selber . Mit ein paar Winkeln stabilisiert, kannst Du damit arbeiten. In meinen Alben sind noch die Bilder vom SiFi-Bau zu sehen, ansonsten schau mal bei Thomy, Olli oder Ferriboxen. Ich habe mir meinen von den anderen abgeschaut. 
Bei Deiner Teichgröße kommst Du sicher auch mit DN 75 aus. Da musst Du schon selber abschätzen, ob 100er für eventuelle Erweiterungen sich lohnt. Preismäßig ist der Unterschied klein.


----------



## Maximoto (25. Juni 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort.

Werde das dann mal mit der 3mm Plexiglasplatte versuchen. Winkel wollte ich sowieso noch zusätzlich einsetzen.
Den groben Plan hab ich auch schon erstellt - morgen geht es die Bauerei (wenn das Sieb dann auch mal kommt). 

Und was die Verrohrung angeht, ja ich überlege halt auch wegem dem SiFi. Bin da noch etwas skeptisch, ob das genau funktioniert mit dem "Leersaugen" des Filters.
Wenn ich jetzt den Ein- und Ablauf grundsätzlich mit dem gleichen Rohrdurchmesser gestalte, sollte das ja eigentlich funktionieren. Zwischen SiFi und Pflanzenfilter kommt auf jeden Fall die 100er Verrohrung rein, weil auch schon die 100er Drainage im Pflanzenfilter liegt. Wenn ich jetzt aber dann nur nen 75er Zulauf zum SiFi mache, könnte das doch Probleme geben oder nicht?! 
Hinzu kommt auch noch, dass ich noch 100er Flansche hier liegen habe, also wäre da der Aufwand auch geringer, als wenn ich noch 75er kaufen müsste. 
Andererseits, bei 5000L Teichvolumen und 100er Verrohrung - ist der Flow dann nicht sogar schon fast zu groß?
Hab da halt noch keinerlei Erfahrung


----------



## RKurzhals (25. Juni 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
den Durchflussmenge bestimmt letzten Endes auch die installierte Pumpe, nicht nur die Rohrdurchmesser und die "Förderhöhe" zuzüglich (in Deinem Fall wohl eher vernachlässigbarem) "Druckverlust".
Das Leersaugen vom Sieb regelt man entweder über die Höhe des "Wehrs", über das das einlaufende Wasser strömt; oder eleganter über einen Zugschieber oder Kugelhahn am Zulauf. Es könnte sein, dass Du bei dieser Variante jetzt noch mal an 75er Verrohrung denkst - sollte kein Problem sein.
Bei mir habe ich zwei 63er Kugelhähne (die einen Durchlass von nur noch 2", und nicht mehr 2½"=63 mm haben , wusste ich damals nicht, habe ich halt blind bestellt). Die sind bei mir immer noch ausreichend. Beide Kugelhähne sind voll aufgedreht, wobei der Zulauf vom Skimmer nicht ganz so "kräftig" ist. Das könnte bei Dir immer noch passen.


----------



## Maximoto (27. Juni 2014)

Ich habe gestern mal meinen freien Tag genutzt und angefangen am SiFi zu arbeiten. 
Habe die drei Kammern jetzt mit dem 3mm Plexiglas abgeteilt und die Flansche eingesetzt.
Das Sieb ist leider immernoch nicht gekommen, da muss ich also noch warten.

Ich denke Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte, daher hier die Bilder dazu:


----------



## Maximoto (1. Juli 2014)

Ich könnte 

Kam mit dem Bau des Pflanzenfilters bis jetzt echt ganz gut vorwärts.
Am Wochenende erst den Kies rein, dann geflutet, alles dicht, dann auch die ersten Pflanzen eingesetzt (__ Schilf).
Dann wollte ich heute mit der Verrohrung weitermachen, doch gerade sehe ich auf einmal Wasser außen an einem Rohr. 
Alle Möglichkeiten durchgecheckt und es scheint so, als ob der Flansch für den Zulauf zur Drainage nicht richtig dicht ist.
Das Wasser läuft außen unterhalb vom Flansch runter.

Also heißt es jetzt Wasser wieder raus, Kies weg vom Flansch, alle Rohre raus und Flansch neu reinmachen und neu abdichten. Diesmal am besten dann auch komplett dicht! 

Das hat mir jetzt wirklich den ganzen Tag versaut!


----------



## Maximoto (7. Juli 2014)

Am Wochenende kam ich mit meinem Filter wieder etwas vorwärts.
Die Verrohrung vom Pflanzenfilter zum Teich steht und der Filter ist auch jetzt fertig bepflanzt und der Zulauf ist auch wieder dicht.

Zudem habe ich mal den SiFi getestet, läuft echt gut. Nur hab ich da ein kleines Problemchen. Habe den Filter getestet indem ich das Sieb einfach auf die beiden Zwischenwände gelegt habe und den Wasserzulauf direkt oben aufs Sieb gelegt habe. Läuft soweit auch ganz gut, aber das Wasser läuft auch teilweise unterm Sieb bis hin in die Schmutzkammer. Dadurch läuft die Schmutzkammer voll, ohne dass sich dort der Schmodder absetzen kann. 
Ist das sogar normal oder kann man da irgendwie Abhilfe schaffen?

Fotos kann ich gerade leider nicht hochladen...


----------



## Maximoto (12. Juli 2014)

Wer versteckt sich denn da?


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Juli 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
freut mich, dass sich ein Frosch eingefunden hat. Das Wasser sieht gut aus.
Beim SiFi kannst Du Dir behelfen, indem Du eine "Tropfkante" auf der Unterseite anbringst (einfach ein Winkelprofil quer gegen das Sieb von unten gedrückt). Das reduziert deutlich die Wassermenge in die Schmutzkammer. Deine Schmutzkammer ist eigentlich so groß, dass sie einen Überlauf vertragen kann. Das geht im einfachsten Fall mit ein paar Löchern durch den oberen Teil der Zwischenwand. Du kannst auf der Seite der Schmutzkammer oberhalb der Löcher noch ein kleines Stück Kunststoff wie ein "Dach" anbringen, damit das Schmutzwasser vom Sieb daran vorbei strömt. Oder Du klebst in das Loch ein Stück Rohr mit 90°-Bogen nach unten ein.
Wenn der Schmodder sich so wie bei mir recht schnell absetzt, dann läuft da nur klares Wasser aus der Schmutzkammer durch den "Überlauf".


----------



## Maximoto (3. Aug. 2014)

Bin jetzt endlich mal wieder etwas weiter gekommen.
Habe mittlerweile den Auslauf vom Teich zum SiFi fertig, den SiFi mit einer Heizungspumpe (48W) und dem Pflanzenfilter verbunden und auch den Rücklauf vom Planzenfilter zum Teich fertig.
Gestern dann alles fertig angeschlossen und über Nacht auch schon in dem fertigen System laufen lassen. 
Gestern Abend war die Sichtweite im Teich etwa bei 20-30cm und heute morgen, wie durch ein Wunder, glasklar. Ich konnte es selbst kaum glauben 
Woran es jetzt letztendlich lag, weiß ich auch nicht, aber das Wasser ist glasklar.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch den SiFi auf Teichniveau bringen, weil die Kiste leider noch etwa 5-10 cm zu tief steht, aber das wird jetzt die nächsten Tage noch erledigt.
Habe am Ende noch ein paar Bilder von gestern drangehangen.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
sieht gut aus ! Ich bin mal gespannt, wie lange die Pumpe mitmacht, oder ob die sich zusetzt. Meine sprang die letzten zwei Jahre im Frühjahr nicht mehr von alleine an, ich musste sie jedes mal ausbauen und reinigen . Nimmst Du sie zum Jahresende 'raus, oder bleibt sie dort montiert, wo sie ist?


----------



## Maximoto (5. Aug. 2014)

Danke für die Blumen. 
Wie wir das mit der Pumpe am Ende des Jahres machen, wissen wir noch nicht so genau. Ich denke aber, dass man über einen Ausbau nachdenken muss. 

Gestern haben wir auch endlich den SiFi auf das richtige Niveau gebracht und nun läuft der Filter, wie er laufen soll.
Der Teich hat wieder seinen normalen Wasserstand und die Pumpe läuft einwandfrei.
Nachdem das Wasser gestern Abend durch den Sand/Kies im PF wieder etwas trüb wurde, ist es heute morgen wieder glasklar. 

Bilder werde ich natürlich dann noch anhängen.


----------



## Maximoto (6. Aug. 2014)

Nun nachdem der Filter die ersten Tage läuft habe ich ein Problem mit dem SiFi.
Ich habe den SiFi so tief gesetzt, dass der höchste Wasserstand im Teich etwa 3-4cm über dem Wehr im SiFi liegt und den Teich wieder aufgefüllt.
Nun ist das Problem, dass der SiFi durchgängig komplett voll Wasser steht, also die Pumpe schafft es nicht das Wasser vernünftig aus dem SiFi zu ziehen.

Meine Ansatzpunkte für das Problem wären, dass entweder die Pumpe mit 48W zu schwach ist und mit dem Gegendruck des PF nicht klarkommt oder einfach zu viel Wasser vom Teich nachläuft, sodas die Pumpe es dadurch nicht schafft (ja wäre dann eigentlich auch eine zu schwache Pumpe ) oder mein letzter Erklärungsansatz wäre, dass die Pumpe bereits verstopft ist und dadurch nicht genügend pumpen kann.

Jetzt sitze ich leider wieder auf der Arbeit, habe eben in der Mittagspause mal versucht den Zulauf vom Teich zu reduzieren (Plexiglasplatte vor den Flansch im Teich gehalten) und daurch hat die Pumpe wirklich gaaaaaaaanz langsam den SiFi "leer" gemacht.

Wollte nachher nochmal testen ein wenig Wasser aus dem Teich zu lassen und somit auch den Flow überm Wehr zu reduzieren.

Würde mich aber im Vorfeld schon über mögliche andere Lösungsvorschläge freuen. 

Grüße


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2014)

Das Wehr des Sifi muß die Möglichkeit haben sich zu schließen. Wenn das Wehr seinen höchsten Pünkt erreicht, darf kein Wasser darüber schwappen. Dadurch kann die Pumpe den Wasserspiegel im SIFI senken bis sich das Wehr dadurch senkt und Wasser nachläuft. Sprich das Wehr paßt sich der Leistung der Pumpe an.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2014)

Vergessen: wir sprechen über einen US II/III ?


----------



## Maximoto (6. Aug. 2014)

Nein, es handelt sich um einen Selbstbau SiFi in Schwerkraft. Bilder habe ich im Post #36
Daher bewegt sich das Wehr leider nicht. Habe beim Bau auch über ein Wehr nachgedacht, welches sich der Pumpe anpasst, das ist in Eigenabu aber leide rnich so einfach umzusetzen.


----------



## Digicat (6. Aug. 2014)

Zugschieber/Kugelhahn am Einlauf anflanschen und entsprechend deiner Pumpenleistung anpassen.

oder 90° Bogen senkrecht nach oben, eventuell mit einem geraden Stück verlängern und die Schräge so einstellen das du durch drehen des Bogens mehr oder weniger Wasser aus dem Teich in den Sifi bekommst. Geht natürlich nur wenn der Sifi direkt am Teich eingegraben ist und der Einlauf in den SIFI in den Teich ragt.

LG


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Helmut,
genau so klappte das bei mir mal ! Weil ich wegen weniger cm Änderung im Wasserstand in meinen Filterschacht krauchen musste (weil der Kugelhahn 1,50 m unter Erdniveau montiert ist ), bin ich dann vom SiFi wegegangen. Das Problem hast Du ja nicht, Maximiliam !


----------



## Maximoto (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Leute, bei mir hat sich jetzt nach längerer Zeit mal wieder etwas getan.

Habe nun einen Zugschieber vor den SiFi gebaut, um so den Flow zu regulieren und die Pumpe noch etwas tiefer gesetzt. Neben kleineren, nicht sichtbaren Arbeiten, war das eigentlich das Umfangreichste.

Allerdings bekomme ich die Pumpe immernoch nicht richtig ans Laufen. So langsam verzweifle ich wirklich.
Gestern habe ich den SiFi nochmal komplett sauber gemacht - Wände geschrubbt etc. Es lief dann auch alles ganz wunderbar, der Flow passte. Problem ist nur, dass sich die Pumpe dann über Nacht wieder zugesetzt hat und irgendwann nicht mehr lief.
Habe dann heute versucht ein Stück Filtermatte direkt an den Auslauf von dem SiFi zu machen, um zu verhindern, dass eventuell noch etwas die Pumpe zusetzen könnte. Leider war die Filtermatte so schnell dicht, dass dadurch das ganze System wieder aufhörte zu laufen.

Also mein riesen Problem ist, dass sich die Pumpe nach einiger Zeit immer wieder so zusetzt, dass sie aufhört zu laufen und ich die erst wieder aufschrauben muss und säubern muss.

Jetzt meine Frage(n): Da Heizungspumpen ja bei sowas sehr empfindlich sind, gibt es vernünftige Alternativen an Pumpen? Also welche, die trocken stehen und das Wasser aus dem SiFi in den PF pumpen und dabei noch möglichst effizient arbeiten?
Oder habt ihr noch eine Lösung, wie ich es hinbekomme, dass schon vorher gar nichts mehr in die Pumpe gelangen kann? Habe auch schon daran gedacht, dass mein Sieb vielleicht zu fein ist (250 my) und dadurch schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr so viele Algen etc. aus dem Wasser gezogen werden.

Ich wäre um jeden hilfreichen Tipp oder jeden Lösungsvorschlag wirklich sehr dankbar, weil sich die ganze Geschichte mit der Pumpe nun echt schon lange hinzieht und ich so langsam keine Ideen mehr habe. 

Max


----------



## Maximoto (4. Sep. 2014)

Hier habe ich noch ein paar Bilder von der Pumpen-SiFi-Situation:
     

Wie ihr sehen könnt, ist hier der SiFi auch mal wieder vollgelaufen, weil die Pumpe es wieder nicht tut


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2014)

So spontan stelle ich mir die Frage ~ Warum überhaupt eine Heizungspumpe?  Wieso keine einfache Teichpumpe? Ecomax DM-Serie - relativ günstig in der Anschaffung und auch recht sparsam im Stromverbrauch. Die normalen Teichpumpen lassen halt auch eine gewisse Korngröße durch.

Auf dem einen Foto sieht es auch so aus, als würde dein Sieb an den Seitenwänden gar nicht richtig abschließen und so könnte dort noch weiterer Schmutz vorbeirutschen.


----------



## mitch (4. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Maximilian,




Maximoto schrieb:


> Da Heizungspumpen ja bei sowas sehr empfindlich sind, gibt es vernünftige Alternativen an Pumpen?


 
die sind eigentlich nicht so für Teiche gedacht

da oder woanders gibt es welche die eher für Teiche geeignet sind

* defekter Link entfernt *

oder mal bei den großen Herstellern nachsehen

http://www.heissner.de/produkte/teichpumpen/filter-und-bachlaufpumpen.html

http://www.oase-livingwater.com/de_DE/wasser-garten/magazin/themen/teichpumpen.html

oder einfach mal selbst bei Google suchen


----------



## Maximoto (4. Sep. 2014)

Heizungspumpe wurde genommen, weil ich durch einen Bekannten sehr günstig an solche Pumpe komme.
Dass diese Art von Pumpen eigentlich nicht für den Teich gedacht sind, war mir klar. Doch läuft der Teich meines Bekannten ebenfalls mit einer Heizungspumpe und das seit mehreren Jahren sehr erfolgreich.
Habe mich da auch vernünftig informiert und hatte gehofft, dass ich die Probleme halt mit einer guten Vorfilterung in den Griff bekomme.
Anscheinend habe ich mich da aber wohl geirrt oder auch falsch geplant. 
Daher war jetzt halt meine Frage, ob es auch vernünftige Alternativen für externe Pumpen gibt, da ich jetzt alles so ausgelegt habe, dass ich lediglich eine Pumpe vom SiFi zum PF benötige.
Eine Bachlaufpumpe würde mich vor neue Probleme stellen mit dem Höhenunterschied und außerdem habe ich jetzt ja auch bereits einen Ablauf im Teich.

Dennoch vielen Dank für eure schnellen Antworten, vielleicht bekommen wir das Problem ja doch noch irgendwie gelöst.


----------



## Zacky (4. Sep. 2014)

Hi Max.

Welche Förderhöhe hast Du denn zu überwinden? Können doch nur wenige Zentimeter sein, wenn ich die Bilder richtig deute!? Du müsstest ja auch mit der DM-Serie die Mitch auch verlinkt hat , in die Höhe fördern können. Die sind auch zur Trockenaufstellung geeignet und fast genau so groß, wie deine Heizungspumpe. Eine andere Alternative würde mir auf die Schnelle auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## Maximoto (4. Sep. 2014)

Förderhöhe wären etwa 40-50cm, also wirklich nicht viel.
Habe mir die Ecomax mal angeschaut, sieht ja recht gut aus bei gerade mal 70W. 
Würdet ihr da denn auch die 8000er empfehlen oder könnte man auch eine andere Stufe nehmen? Teichvolumen liegt bei etwa 5000L + Filtervolumen mit Röhren etc. von etwa 1000L.
Habe nicht direkt gesehen, dass die auch für den Betrieb außerhalb des Teiches geeignet ist.
Werde mich da nochmal etwas informieren, aber erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
ich hatte befürchtet, dass eine Heizungspumpe nicht das Optimum darstellt. Hinter einem SiFI bist Du recht frei in der Entscheidung, wenn Du eine der Teichpumpen nimmst. Eine Oase Aquamax oder ein Billigmodell (z. B. Aquaking) ist eine Möglichkeit, unter 200 € glücklich zu werden. Meine Pumpe ist eine Optimax. Diese Bauart wäre optimal für Dich, leider kenne ich dafür keine "kleinen" Pumpen.


----------



## Susan (7. Sep. 2014)

Moin Maximilian,
ich selber habe die Superfish Pond Eco Plus E 8000 für meinen 12000l Teich und für den Winterbetrieb jetzt die Superfish Pond Eco Plus E 3500 bestellt. Leider habe ich da noch keine Langzeiterfahrungen damit, aber der Stromverbrauch und der 48 Stunden Abhol & Ersatz frei Hausservice haben mich beeindruckt und die ist wirklich nicht schlecht.
Ich denke die 5000er wäre ausreichend.

lg Susan


----------



## Maximoto (8. Sep. 2014)

Danke für die vielen Vorschläge 

Wir haben uns jetzt "erstmal" für eine preisgünstigere Variante entschieden.
In dem bekannten Online-Auktionshaus haben wir bei dem Anbieter Hanako-Koi eine Eco-Pumpe mit 95W und 8500l/h gefunden. Beläuft sich auf 70€. Das sollte wohl erstmal ausreichen...
Wenn die dann mal den Geist aufgeben sollte, wird über ein teureres Modell nachgedacht, aber das muss jetzt erstmal reichen 
Leider beträgt die Lieferzeit über eine Woche, sodass wir erst Anfang nächster Woche mit der Pumpe rechnen können. Werde dann aber auf jeden Fall berichten und bis dahin weiterhin die Heizungspumpe notdürftig laufen lassen.

Max


----------



## Maximoto (12. Sep. 2014)

Die Pumpe ist nun doch schon eher angekommen, habe sie daher auch heute schon eingebaut. 
Läuft auch echt gut, habe nur jetzt genau das entgegengesetzte Problem. 
Der Flow der Pumpe ist anscheinend zu groß, also die Pumpe hat die Hauptkammer im SiFi schon leer gepumpt, bevor genug Wasser nachgelaufen ist. Der Zugschieber für den Einlauf ist schon voll geöffnet. 

Wie kann man dieses Problem wohl beheben? Würde es etwas bringen den SiFi tiefer zu setzen, damit der Wassertand im SiFi steigt oder gibt es noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Max


----------



## Maximoto (12. Sep. 2014)

Ich hab das Problem jetzt glaube ich schon gelöst. Hab im Internet gelesen, dass man das über einen Zugschieber/Kugelhahn regeln kann.
Habe jetzt einfach den 50er Zugschieber hinter die Pumpe gebaut und es funktioniert. 

Edit: funktioniert doch nicht, der Druck wurde irgendwann so groß, dass sich die Rohre gelöst haben  und außerdem hört sich die Pumpe dann auch nicht so gut an


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
ich bin schon ein wenig überrascht, dass Deine Pumpe einen 110er Zulauf überfordert . Mit einem Zugschieber/Kugelhahn kann man die Pumpe schon eindrosseln. Dann baut sich bis zur Engstelle ein kleiner Druck auf (maximal 0,4 bar), den die Leitung auch aushalten sollte. Mit dem Tiefersetzen vom SiFi hast Du sicher recht, doch setze ihn auf keinen Fall zu tief! Bei Pumpenausfall darf die SiFi-Kiste nicht überlaufen.
Als dritte Möglichkeit fällt mir noch ein Dimmer ein. Gibt's auch bei ebay, sogar im Baumarkt, oder bei den einschlägigen Händlern von Teich (Koi)zubehör. Ein preiswertes Exemplar sollte reichen, wenn Du es trocken unterbringen kannst.


----------



## Maximoto (15. Sep. 2014)

Danke für deine Antwort 
Scheinst ja der einzige zu sein, der mir helfen möchte 

Ja ich wollte auch nicht glauben, dass der Zulauf nicht reicht, aber die Pumpe scheint dafür doch etwas zu stark zu sein.
Den Durchfluss mit dem Zugschieber zu regeln ist nach ein paar Tests am Wochenende leider für mich keine richtige Option.
Der Druck wurde in mehreren Tests zu groß, sodass sich Rohre gelöst haben und zudem hat sich die Pumpe auch irgendwie nicht so richtig gut dabei angehört 

Habe daher heute mal einen Dimmer bestellt, beim gleichen Händler. Ist recht preiswert, beläuft sich inkl. Versand auf etwa 15€. 
Werde nach dem Einbau wieder berichten, ob ich es endlich in den Griff bekomme  

Max


----------



## lotta (15. Sep. 2014)

Hi Max, 
sicher würden Dir mehrere User hier gerne helfen, 
aber besser ist es doch, nix zu sagen wenn keine fundierte Ahnung,
als nur "Stuss" zu reden?!
So zumindest meine Ansicht
Viel Erfolg trotzdem, ich lese weiter mit
Gruß Bine


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (16. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Max

Sei vorsichtig mit dem Dimmer! Nicht jede Pumpe kann/darf man damit regeln.
Das hängt vom Motor ab! Sollte in der Bedienungsanleitung der Pumpe vermerkt sein.

Und wenn, sollte das schon ein dafür gedachtet Regler sein z.b. http://www.teich.de/MESSNER-Drehzahlsteller-DS-350-fuer-die-elektronische-Steuerung-einer-Teichpumpe

Sonst ist die neue Pumpe hinüber!

Liebe Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Maximoto (16. Sep. 2014)

@lotta 
Das war auch ein wenig ironisch gemeint 
Ich kenn das ja selber, ich lese auch eigentlich in jedem Thema mit, aber habe auch nur selten wirklich Verbesserungsvorschläge oder kann Hilfestellung leisten.
Natürlich freut man sich über jede Unterstützung, aber es ist immer besser nichts dazu zu schreiben, als einen sinnlosen Beitrag zu verfassen.

Der Steg ist übrigens auch immernoch in der Planung. Wenn ich die Pumpe endlich mal richtig ans Laufen bekomme, dann wird mit der Terrasse und dem Steg angefangen. 
Leider ist die Zeit bei mir gerade durch das Studium, die Arbeit und den Sport mehr als begrenzt, wodurch der Teich leider weitestgehend auf der Strecke bleibt. 
Doch man beklagt sich ja nicht und macht weiter, der Teich bereitet uns auch trotzdem sehr viel Freude. 

@Wie_der_Eisbaer 
Habe den Dimmer beim selben Händler gekauft und die Pumpe und der Dimmer wurden in einem Angebot verkauft und in der Beschreibung stand auch, dass sich die Pumpen allein durch so einen Dimmer regeln lassen. 
Daher gehe ich jetzt einfach mal davon aus, dass diese Pumpe dafür ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Maximoto (16. Sep. 2014)

Der Regler/Dimmer ist heute schon angekommen, das nenne ich eine kurze Lieferzeit 

Hab jetzt nochmal nachgelesen, in der Beschreibung des Reglers steht, dass der für Pumpen mit Asynchronmotoren geeignet ist und die Pumpe hat selbst einen Asynchronmotor. Des Weiteren habe ich nochmal in der Artikelbeschreibung nachgelesen und da steht auch, dass dieser Regler mit der Pumpe kompatibel ist. 

Also denke ich, dass es da keine Probleme geben sollte. 
Werde den Regler heute Nachmittag mal einbauen und weiter berichten. 

Max


----------



## Maximoto (19. Sep. 2014)

Hat nun schon wieder etwas gedauert seit meinem letzten Update.
Der Regler ist seit Dienstag eingebaut und es funktioniert jetzt auch so weit ganz gut. 
Die Pumpe hat keine Ausfälle und der Teich wird auch direkt schön klar. 
Ich bekomme es aber irgendwie noch nicht hin, den richtigen Flow anzupassen.
Durch die starken Regenfälle der letzten Tage steigt der Wasserspiegel im Teich und dadurch auch im SiFi und dadurch auch der Flow vom Zulauf. Daher muss ich ständig die Performance der Pumpe und vom Zulauf anpassen.

Gibt es da vielleicht einen Trick, wie ich das vernünftig hinbekomme?
Das einzige was mir dazu einfällt ist den SiFi umzubauen und das Wehr durch einen Schwimmkörper zu erweitern, doch das erscheint mir als sehr schwierig.

Wie regelt ihr das? Bzw wer hat das gleiche Problem und wie habt ihr das behoben?


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Sep. 2014)

Hallo Maximiliam,
mich hat am SiFi auch genervt, dass dessen Leistung vom Wasserstand am Teich abhängig war. Ich habe daraufhin immer bis kurz unter Maximalstand aufgefüllt, das war einfacher, als den SiFi jedesmal neu einzuregeln.


----------

